# Dash color question, and a confession



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys,
My GTO didnt have the padded dash,so it was painted a olive-ish color.
The body was "Capri Gold". I don't know how to reference that dash color so I can repaint it correctly. I don't think the paint code reference on the tag would refer to that, but I'm not sure.
Does anyone know what that color is/was called, or where I might get the right color? 
The confession is that I'm not the one doing the resto on the car. That wasn't me in the pics I posted of the underside of the body being painted. I dissasembled it, but I don't have the know how, or the time to put it together. 
The guy doing it is a referral from a friend, and he is very good, and knows these cars backwards and forwards.
Probably saved me 25 years of time, and kept me from making rookie mistakes on my baby. I should be driving it by Father's Day or so, and that's the bottom line. I'm 53, and I'm not getting any younger, you know? (I thought I posted this last night, but couldn't find it in the threads, so if this is a duplicate message, my apologies.)


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are the Capri Gold (exterior) paint codes:
PPG: 22564
Dupont: 4627L,181-97216
Acme Rogers: 9691
Martin Senour:
Sherwin Williams: 9533 

Found them here: Color Codes - Capri Gold Paint Cross-Reference

PaintRef.com - Automotive Truck Fleet Paint Color Code Cross Reference is a helpful site.

The interior code is: Gold 215-34 

A professional auto paint supply shop should be able to find the "recipe" for this color using these codes.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank JMT,
I appreciate you sending me that info.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The upper dash on these gold cars is the same color as the dashpad that came with the dashpad cars: kind of a goldish/greenish brown color. Not gold at all. Very odd. I've owned a couple of these cars, and it's tough to match. Also, the top portion of the dash where the speaker grille is for the radio, all the way to the 'surround' area, is flat, with no gloss, to prevent glare.


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Guy,
You're right about that. I called Ames yesterday, and they gave me paint codes for the interior, and the dash. I'll have to wait and see what it looks like when we spray it.
This is all part of the fun, right?


----------

